# PHP coding help with wordpress theme. Free hosting to who ever does it.



## freaksavior (Jul 27, 2011)

I will give free web hosting to whomever does this for me until April 19th 2012. 

What I need done.

http://scott.freaksavior.com/ is the site. 

http://scott.freaksavior.com/?page_id=15
and 
http://scott.freaksavior.com/?page_id=8

They offer an option to add images. I DO Not want this. 

I want images taken out. I have tried to get it done but every time I try, it breaks the site. 

PM me if you want to take the challenge. You'll get the user/pass and once it's done i'll setup your account with my hosting.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## GSG-9 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't understand what you need, which part of the theme do you want removed? The Gallery section at the bottom or the large image left and center (or something else)?

There seems to be an issue already on page 8 with the container breaking.

My guess is that its actually more of a css issue, you removed the section you did not want via php (and then put it back when this did not work right away) but that means you need to change the styles on the wrappers/sections that used to be around the include that you removed.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2011)

That's what I want taken out. 

The Idea behind it is poetry and stories will be like blog

Gallery will be a gallery and videos will be videos.

As far as everything being word wrapped. I haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jul 31, 2011)

So you want this?






I can (did) do that.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes.
And this one 

Also pm'd


----------

